# Any Info Appreciated On This Girard Perregaux.



## duncanc (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all,

Just purchased this watch. Has anyone got any info that may help me? Approx age? I'd like any pointers as to how to get it back looking original. Anyone have any ideas how it would have looked new? Strap? Are the hands original? Crown doesn't have the GP initials, should it?

I'd like to get it looking as original as possible, but I don't want it to look brand new...loving the dial as is and even the badly scratched glass. The bonus is it's keeping great time without even being serviced.
























Many thanks to all!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i would not mess with it tbh its in nice condition for its age, the crystal should be acrylic so you can use any light cutting compound to polish out the scratches (autosol, brasso etc) , the calibre 47 was used from 1950 to 1955.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

one of my favourite brands. I would only change the bracelet to a leather one.

not sure when the crown started to be marked, but it isn't unusual to see them replaced. I would leave it as is


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

It's the same as mine but your case is much much better , I would say everything looks good My crown isn't signed either , and agree it needs to be on leather


----------

